# Walking Football



## keith3014 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi does anyone know if walking football is played on the Costa del sol its for players over the age of 55 and has become very popular in the UK.


----------



## TimeIsAnIllusion (May 6, 2016)

Hi. Not a great help this one but at least it will grace your thread with it's first reply.

When I was searching for something else fairly recently I did come across a walking football group in Benalmadena (Malaga). Though I didn't read any more into it so don't know if it was still active or not.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't do it but I know there are many places where this is played. Keep searching and you will find...


----------



## yelhsapohsib (May 8, 2017)

Hi 
why dont you start a league here of walking football, im sure the spaniards will love it.


----------



## CostaDelPlay (Apr 10, 2017)

I have started a walking football team on the costa del sol.


----------

